
What fonts are you using for Firefox on Ubuntu? - 8x8squares
I&#x27;m currently using the default DejaVu fonts.<p>I used Firefox earlier and jumped on the Chrome bandwagon when it became popular. I just made a switch back from Chrome to Firefox and it feels a lot faster than Chrome.<p>I have installed Microsoft fonts on my Ubuntu and Chrome uses these fonts. Now, I&#x27;m trying to make Firefox use the same fonts but I don&#x27;t seem to figure out the font names for <i>Serif, Sans-serif, and Monospace</i>.
======
Sylos
I've never used the Microsoft fonts on Linux, so maybe I'm completely
misinterpreting your question, but if it's just a case of you wanting to know
names of Microsoft fonts:

The classics:

\- Times New Roman (Serif)

\- Arial (Sans)

\- Lucida Console (Mono)

ClearType fonts:

\- Calibri (Sans; the default font in MS Office 2007 onwards)

\- Constantia (Serif)

\- Corbel (Sans)

\- Cambria (Serif)

\- Candara (Sans)

\- Consolas (Mono)

And then they also use the Segoe family of fonts a lot in the Windows UI.

As for what (non-Microsoft) font I use, this one:
[https://mozilla.github.io/Fira/](https://mozilla.github.io/Fira/) (Sans and
Mono)

~~~
8x8squares
Thanks for your response. But I should have phrased my question better. I'm
actually trying to reproduce the fonts Chrome uses, on my Firefox on Ubuntu.

------
pmontra
Webfonts, when not blocked by any of the privacy protection add ons I use, or
DejaVu 16 for Sans and Serif and DejaVu 12 for Mono.

What font do you use and why this question?

~~~
8x8squares
I'm currently using the default DejaVu fonts.

I used Firefox earlier and jumped on the Chrome bandwagon when it became
popular. I just made a switch back from Chrome to Firefox and it feels a lot
faster than Chrome.

I have installed Microsoft fonts on my Ubuntu and Chrome uses these fonts.
Now, I'm trying to make Firefox use the same fonts but I don't seem to figure
out the font names for _Serif, Sans-serif, and Monospace_.

I'll add these details to my question.

~~~
pmontra
The DejaVu font family has a DejaVu Sans, a DejaVu Serif and a DejaVu Mono.
You should see them listed in Settings, Font, in the font selector of
LibreOffice Writer and obviously in Firefox, where you pick a font in the
settings.

dpkg -l tells me that I've got installed fonts-dejavu, fonts-dejavu-core and
fonts-dejavu-extra.

